# Nice Buck Taken On The King Ranch



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

This past weekend by a bow hunter.

http://richardmooreoutdoors.com/Article/1012714

Nice drop tine on that right main beam.

TH


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

That deer was killed by a bow hunter?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> This past weekend by a bow hunter.
> 
> http://richardmooreoutdoors.com/Article/1012714
> 
> ...


 Cool footage ! Thanks


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yup shot with a bow.

Not by me lol...I'm waiting on an invite from Broadonrod to come shoot one of his 200+ bucks 

TH


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Dang that buck couldn't even hold his head straight under those things.


----------



## mtcutter (Sep 19, 2012)

Awesome bucks


----------



## BlueDog08 (Sep 18, 2007)

Scored right around 205. Really cool buck


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*235*

....there is another one that i have to remain hush on, but..... it is 235 and has 2 drops just like this one. it also came off of king. and yes i do have photos of it alive and dead, but asked not to send into public arena. 20" s of drops on a free range low fench buck....nice. it was taken a week or two ago....


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

what a bunch of rediculiously amazing deer


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Yup shot with a bow.
> 
> Not by me lol...I'm waiting on an invite from Broadonrod to come shoot one of his 200+ bucks
> 
> TH


I'd settle for an invite to come cull does, as long as he lets me bring my camera!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*I'll come along to help work and cook*



Shaky said:


> I'd settle for an invite to come cull does, as long as he lets me bring my camera!


But with a camera and a cooler for scrap's


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

222 2/8


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*deer*

ok, i cant find him on 2012/13 leaderboards-which contests did he get in? i guess i heard the gross score wrong... still got great drops


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

He's on the Freer Deer Camp site. Heard he was the 2nd biggest buck ever killed on the King Ranch.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Seems to be a lot of hush hush stuff at KR this year. I guess they feel like they let to much out of the bag last year?? Don't know??


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

3rd biggest


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

Is he the one that's 223??

http://www.freerdeercamp.com/2011-2012-Venado-Macho-Leaders.html


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

10 4


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

copano_son said:


> Is he the one that's 223??
> 
> http://www.freerdeercamp.com/2011-2012-Venado-Macho-Leaders.html


Not trying to hijack, But is that Mexhunter holding the 210" overall bow??


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*deer*

now that the cats out of the bag-i can show you a great photo of this deer-predeath .


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

There's another predeath pic in my avatar b/c I manage the lease he was killed on!!!!

The deer in the video is down at Norias.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh yeah, and for the record, he has 3 drop tines, not 2. Just sayin


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*goodun*

yup three, two major ones..... great deer and great mgt. :brew2:


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Gracias! I'm guessing you got that pic from our mutual friend, KC?


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

Que tal


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Quien es?


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

#3


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Yep that is a nice one !!!! Congrats! Brett


----------



## chuck115 (Feb 18, 2009)

Cynoscion said:


> Oh yeah, and for the record, he has 3 drop tines, not 2. Just sayin


i was gonna say the same thing .................congrats brotha!


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Gracias to my brother from another mother and a what's up to #3. Glad you made it on here!


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

Yessir!!


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

_He's a Stud!..no doubt...._

_Mark_


----------



## Capt. Ed Paris (Jan 27, 2009)

Cynoscion said:


> There's another predeath pic in my avatar b/c I manage the lease he was killed on!!!!
> This the guy who hangs out behind the house!?!


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

Beautiful deer!!!


----------



## longhorn_cop (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow!
Studs


----------



## MRCustom (Oct 3, 2011)

Crazy horns - saw this one at dinner last night and that thing had to be 30" wide or wider! took pic on my phone so it's horrible:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

****. That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Yup shot with a bow.
> 
> Not by me lol...I'm waiting on an invite from Broadonrod to come shoot one of his 200+ bucks
> 
> TH


 I'd be happy with one of his culls.......


----------

